# Outback Bathroom



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone understand why Keystone does not put a toilet paper holder in the 250 RS? My 2011 10th anniv. did not come with one. Very weird.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have an '09 250RS and thought the same thing - until we found it on a bag on the floor....









We haven't installed it as we don't know where to put it??


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Mine was in a bag too. I let my interior decorator decide the proper location.........


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dan Borer said:


> Mine was in a bag too. I let my interior decorator decide the proper location.........


This is the answer. This way they can not be blamed for putting it on your left when you want it on your right and you will not have holes in the wall when you then move it.


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

Have not found the bag.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpl said:


> Have not found the bag.


Mine was in the Clothes Hamper


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think you'll find out there's not much room for one. If you install one you will probably end up bumping into it anyway in that small space, just my opinion. Mine is also still in the bag and I just set the roll on the little cubby hole shelf next to the toilet.---Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If they would mount one, it would be in the wrong position for you.

For several years, they would give you the cheap plastic one in a bag. Last year, they stopped all-together, because most people just throw them away and buy one a Lowe's or Home Depot that they really want.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Our 5th wheel didn't come with one either.

We have one of those plastic toilet brush holders that we place next to the toilet. We just put the roll on the toilet brush handle which is sticking up. It's handy...and we can move it.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I found one at Walmart that matches the faucet. Now to figure out where to mount it.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We bought a nice silver toilet paper holder on a stand. No holes, doesn't take up much space, and looks good.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Tossed mine. I looked around on the only conceivable place for it was on the door. Didn't want it there, so we store a roll (and several spares) in the little cubby next to the toilet.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We use to have it on the door in our old trailer, bugged the !*@# out of me. So in the new trailer I made a location for it by cutting a hole underneath the sink and then used a cheap wooden one from homedepot to hang on the inside of the cabinet, out of the way, stays dry. I can post a pic if anyone is interested...

Dave


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ours didn't come with one. We decided we were better off without it. We store our rolls in the cubby hole beside the toilet. I did put a couple extra robe hooks on the door. Found them at Wally World, and they match great.


----------



## Emilie (Apr 27, 2011)

mmblantz said:


> I think you'll find out there's not much room for one. If you install one you will probably end up bumping into it anyway in that small space, just my opinion. Mine is also still in the bag and I just set the roll on the little cubby hole shelf next to the toilet.---Mike


My wife, sometimes a genius, picked up a heavy portable paper stand. While first skeptical, I have found in quite handy. Placed on right (facing) of toilet in standby, it is easily moved to the front center for the BM. Handy - then returned. Never tips over or moves while underway.

Cheers, Ray


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We had one in a bag but never put it up. Finally made a Red Cedar cabinet to store extra TP and other supplies needed in the toilet room with a bar to handle two rolls of TP right above your head. Worked out for us and gives us extra storage where needed.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We use a spring rod and put it in the little cubby next to the toilet. It holds 2 rolls of TP! No need to change rolls as often and no drilling!


----------



## Emilie (Apr 27, 2011)

fpl said:


> Anyone understand why Keystone does not put a toilet paper holder in the 250 RS? My 2011 10th anniv. did not come with one. Very weird.


We bought a free standing metal holder that works fine. Move to front when on the thrown, return to left side. No problem. Travels well.
Ray 325FRE


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Toilet Paper? explains that " I am sure I forgot something" feeling.


----------

